# samba in jail, nmbd broadcast address issue



## Noodle (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Forum,

I'm trying to move my samba into a jail, but I'm having some issue that nmbd cannot be started. The error I got in log.nmbd contains:


```
[2010/12/19 02:04:42.373545,  0] nmbd/nmbd_subnetdb.c:118(make_subnet)
  nmbd_subnetdb:make_subnet()
    Failed to open nmb bcast socket on interface 192.168.1.255 for port 137.  Error was Can't assign requested address
[2010/12/19 02:04:42.373767,  0] nmbd/nmbd.c:963(main)
  ERROR: Failed when creating subnet lists. Exiting.
```

I didn't some search and look like many people having issue with samba 3.5.x in jail because of broadcast address. Somebody mentioned bridged network should work, but I don't want it to be bridged. I want it to be alias.

Any advice?

Thanks

Noodle


----------



## Orum (Dec 25, 2010)

I had the same issue.  You can see how I solved it in this thread.


----------

